

Show HN: Gamamia: Find, share, and discuss indie games - awwstn
http://gamamia.com

======
DeltaCoast
Hey guys my names Alberto, I'm a junior studying game development at RIT and
I'm one of the co-founders of Gamamia. Already see some great feedback so I'll
go ahead and respond to it, I'll be around all day so feel free to ask me
anything and keep the feedback coming!

------
captn3m0
I've been subscribed to their mailing list for a while, and its been nicely
curated. All the development takes place on Assembly [1], which is really
cool!

[1]: [https://assembly.com/gamamia](https://assembly.com/gamamia)

~~~
DeltaCoast
Thank you so much for the kind words haha it's actually really nice to hear
that people are enjoying what we're doing.

------
Kronopath
Not a bad start. A few nitpicks though:

When I middle-click on a game's title to try to open its page in a new tab,
the page opens up in both the new tab and the current one, which is annoying.

It's also a little frustrating to click through to a game's page, and instead
of seeing a bigger version of the banner image, or more screenshots of the
game, the only thing you're presented with is a _blurry version of the exact
same image_ , with not much more information than the preview gave you.

In the end, though, a thing like this is as good as its community. I can see
this doing well if you manage to make it a hub of activity.

~~~
DeltaCoast
Okay middle click, it's on firefox right? We've recently been getting a lot of
reports on it. I'll pass this along to philipp (resident back end wizard).

That's a pretty good point on the game page's blurry image we're starting to
notice, it's fancy but not really all that function. In the first mock up we
did we simply put a darkened overlay on the image to contrast with the white
text

We are hoping to add screenshots, related links, blog articles and embedded
vids: let's plays, twitch streams above the X amount of upvotes section.

We're working on the design, the game page in particular has been a challenge
for us. If you have an idea of what you would love to see it as then jump in
on assembly.com/gamamia you can directly affect the design.

And I totally agree about community, in the end that's the most important
thing. So we're really trying to get devs involved and discussing their works
with players.

~~~
Kronopath
Thanks for the response, sounds like you've got a good plan for where you want
this to go.

As for the middle-click issue, I'm getting it on Chrome v40 on Windows
actually.

------
DarrenMills
This is a great idea. Discovery is becoming a much needed tool with the
explosion of indie gaming.

------
dave_chenell
Loving the progression from a newsletter to a hacker news style site, great
stuff, I hope a solid community forms around it.

------
Vaskivo
On firefox, middle mouse button click on the title of the game opens a the
game page BOTH in a new tab and in the current tab. And middle mouse button
click on the game's image opens tha game page in the current tab.

Please don't break the middle mouse button.

~~~
DeltaCoast
So Jason (co-founder and lead front end) just told us that the mouseclick
issue is a result of us using React.js. We'll try and look into it further,
thank you for this!

------
drewmate
Why do I need to be signed in to view some of the games? That's kind of
annoying...

[http://gamamia.com/games/89](http://gamamia.com/games/89)

~~~
Zikes
When I click that link it redirects me to the HN home page. If I paste it into
the address bar and open it with no referer, it redirects to the Gamamia home
page.

------
je42
Where can you sign up for the mailing list ? or is there an rss feed somewhere
?

~~~
DeltaCoast
should be a section on the main page, not at the moment. We're using mailchimp
so I think it would be simple on our end to add an RSS option

